# chest/ rib xrays



## princessjojo (Sep 4, 2018)

I am a little confused when it comes to the chest rib xray codes.

 We have been billing 71100 - rib unilateral 2 views & 71046 - 2 views of the chest.

 We have been receiving denials stating we should use 71101 - ribs unilateral 2 views with pa chest minimum of 3 views.

 I thought 71101 was for only if we did 2 views of the rib and 1 view of the chest. 

 Is this correct and we should be using cpt code 71101 or did we list 71100 and 71046 with the 59 modifier on the chest xrays?

 Thanks,

 Jo


----------



## luhre (Sep 6, 2018)

*Coding Data Analyst*

There are no edits on 71046 with 71100, only 71045, 1 view chest with 71100. I have not had a problem with billing 71046 and 71100 without a modifier.


----------

